# soap scent review forum (link)



## heartsong

this is just such a wonderful reference tool for all soapers, chandlers and bath & body makers...each has an individual forum, so be sure to check that you're on the right one...I've been a member for years, and besides using this as a reference, it is greatly appreciated by Lilli and the great mods there if you would also post your reviews, too.

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/

  moderators, should we make this a sticky, for easy reference?


----------



## Hazel

Good idea! Done! :grin:


----------



## heartsong

thank you hazel!  (waving from Cincinnati, ohio)


----------



## Hazel

Wow! You're in Cincinnnati? That's only about 1.5 hours from where I live now. (I used to live in Cincy years ago.)


----------



## heartsong

Hazel said:


> Wow! You're in Cincinnnati? That's only about 1.5 hours from where I live now. (I used to live in Cincy years ago.)


 
no rest for the wicked, hazel!  they've been running the pants off me since may...got a 4am delivery apt, then something back through the house for a couple days off...got a new silicone bar mold from BB I can't wait to break in! http://www.brambleberry.com/12-Cavity-Rectangle-Silicone-Mold-P5536.aspx


----------



## Hazel

That looks nice. I hope you get to break it in soon. :grin:

You won't get time off for the 4th?


----------



## heartsong

Hazel said:


> You won't get time off for the 4th?


 
no telling if i'll make it home for the 4th, but by the weekend for sure...traffic is already awful!


----------



## Hazel

I hope you make it home for the the holiday. Have a safe and fun one!


----------



## heartsong

Hazel said:


> I hope you make it home for the the holiday. Have a safe and fun one!


 
bless your heart, sweetie!  so glad to find you on this forum!  xx


----------



## jessieh

Is this forum still working?  I tried to join but get the following message:
The e-mail address you entered is not allowed to be used. 		*Please note that you will need to enter a valid e-mail  address before your account is activated. The administrator will review  your account and if approved you will receive an e-mail at the address  you specified.*It's an email I use all the time, and it is not already registered there.


----------



## abc

jessieh said:


> Is this forum still working?  I tried to join but get the following message:
> The e-mail address you entered is not allowed to be used. 		*Please note that you will need to enter a valid e-mail  address before your account is activated. The administrator will review  your account and if approved you will receive an e-mail at the address  you specified.*It's an email I use all the time, and it is not already registered there.



They have very strict rules. Your email address must be from your paid ISP or business email eg: [email protected] or [email protected]. Yahoo, gmail etc will be rejected. I used my paid cell email and never heard back. My ISP does not provide an email, so I'm SOL.

ETA: here is how to register, http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/viewtopic.php?f=372&t=4521


----------



## Seawolfe

FYI my university email was accepted. Which makes sense...


----------



## reinbeau

jessieh said:


> Is this forum still working?  I tried to join but get the following message:
> The e-mail address you entered is not allowed to be used.         *Please note that you will need to enter a valid e-mail  address before your account is activated. The administrator will review  your account and if approved you will receive an e-mail at the address  you specified.*It's an email I use all the time, and it is not already registered there.


You can't use a Yahoo or AOL e-mail address to sign up.  I don't even know if they allow Gmail.


----------



## penelopejane

reinbeau said:


> You can't use a Yahoo or AOL e-mail address to sign up.  I don't even know if they allow Gmail.



Yes they do allow gmail because I just joined using a gmail address.
Update:
No I didn't I was thinking of another site.  Sorry, I am not very tech savvy sometimes.


----------



## not_ally

I think you got lucky, penelope, unless the policy has changed.  I was told (and have read repeatedly) that a paid account was necessary.  For someone who wants to try w/a free account (like gmail), worth a go, but hang in there and try a paid one if it doesn't work.


----------



## reinbeau

Then they changed it, because you didn't used to be able to. Probably because so many have Android phones now, they all have Gmail accounts.


----------

